# GiardiaVax



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I am looking into getting the Giardia Vax for all my dogs. I work with rescue dogs and tend to have puppies in my home that occasionally have Giardia. Though when they first come home they are quarantined away from my other dogs and have a fenced in yard they can go to the bathroom in my personal dogs do get Giardia from time to time.

I would like to know if anyone has had their dogs’ vaxed for this before or do you know someone who has? I am interested in buying them for my rescue also for the foster homes that have puppies a lot.

http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/GiardiaVax-Canine-25-x-1-ml-tray--pr--003FTD111


That is the link with the vax I am interested in buying.

I don't over vax my dogs but I am thinking in this circumstance it may be appropriate measure.

I know you’re not post to vax your dogs when they are sick/on meds; would this shot also fall in that category? Just wondering bc my male is on Atopica.

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Maybe this website will help you make a decision. It is based on peer-reviewed research, rather than just opinion:
http://www.critteradvocacy.org/Canine Vaccination Guidlines.htm

Here's what it says about the Giardia vax:
_Not recommended_
1. Efficacy of Vaccine unsubstantiated by independent studies.
2.IgA mucosal antibodies? Immunity against a complex organism?
3. Natural infection does not provide immunity.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't understand how you can vaccinate against a parasite anyway.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

good question Kristen I have no idea lol but I thought they had found a way since there was a vax for it

Thxs Konnie. I will have to look up some more info on this. Maybe ask my vet also.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry, was on a business trip for a couple days and didn't get to this. Giardia is not a core vaccine and isn't even a particularly recommended non-core vaccine. Here's what Univ of California-Davis's vet school teaching hospital has to say about it:



> Canine _Giardia_ spp. Vaccine
> Approximately 90% of dogs respond to treatment for _Giardia_ infection, most infected dogs are asymptomatic, and the disease is not usually life-threatening. The vaccine does not prevent infection but may reduce shedding and clinical signs. The zoonotic potential of _Giardia_ remains unclear. Based on existing evidence, the UC Davis VMTH does not currently recommend routine vaccination of dogs for _Giardia_ spp, and the vaccine is not stocked by our pharmacy.


From: http://www.vmth.ucdavis.edu/vmth/clientinfo/info/genmed/vaccinproto.html

I'd suspect if their gut flora was healthy, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------

